# Showtime Free Preview



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Showtime will have a Free Preview from March 31st to April 3rd to All C-band customers

More info here... on Showtime's web site at http://www.sho.com/site/preview/home.do


----------



## az_timeshift (Jan 23, 2006)

tdti1, thanks for the heads up! April 2nd is the premerie of the second season of "Huff" - very cool!


----------

